# How do I assemble my 585 fork?



## saunaking (May 8, 2009)

Just got a 2008 585 Ultra frameset. The instruction manual included for assembling the fork is not very clear. Where can I find detailed instructions on how to install it?

Specifically I am looking for the order in which the parts go onto the steerer and what goes above and what goes below the frame headtube.
Thanks!


----------



## saunaking (May 8, 2009)

ok, nevermind - i found this thread
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=114167&highlight=fork+install


----------

